# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Empresarios italianos interesados en invertir en acuicultura, construcción y metalmecánica en Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Buscan ingresar a nuevos sectores, afirma embajador*   *Lima, oct. 15 (ANDINA).-* Los empresarios italianos están interesados en invertir en sectores como acuicultura, construcción y metalmecánica en Perú, los cuales no habían visto antes como interesantes pero que ahora han tomado una gran relevancia y dinamismo, señaló el embajador de Italia en Lima, Francesco Rausi.  
Este año vemos que hay un interés nuevo por parte de los empresarios italianos, impulsado por los foros de inversión desarrollados en Perú como en Italia, y porque además conocen que la economía peruana está en condiciones más favorables que otras de América Latina, declaró a la agencia Andina. 
Recordó que hace cinco años las inversiones de Italia en Perú eran fuertes y se concentraban principalmente en los sectores de telefonía, banca y construcción, pero debido a diversos factores se redujeron significativamente en el período 2005-2008. 
Según estadísticas de la embajada, en 2004 la inversión italiana directa registrada en Perú ascendía a 364.13 millones de dólares, y al sector finanzas correspondían 332.01 millones de ese monto. 
Hacia ese año, Telecom Italia Mobile (TIM), la cuarta compañía de teléfonos celulares en Europa, se adjudicó la concesión del tercer servicio público de comunicaciones personales por 180 millones de dólares, y luego incrementó su inversión hasta 400 millones hasta que fue comprada por América Móvil, recordó. 
Comentó que otras inversiones italianas fueron las del consorcio italo peruano Agua Azul, integrado por las empresas italianas Acea e Impregilo y la empresa peruana Cosapi, las que se unieron para el proyecto de aprovechamiento de las aguas del río Chillón. 
La banca Intesa, principal grupo financiero de Italia, también fue accionista mayoritario del Banco Wiese Sudameris (BWS), de 2000 a 2006, en que fue adquirido por el canadiense Scotiabank. 
Anotó que 2010 muestra las condiciones óptimas para hacer regresar a inversionistas de Italia a Perú, así como para promover que nuevos empresarios italianos arriben al país. 
No obstante, existen sectores como el turismo en que todavía falta trabajar mucho si se quiere captar inversión extranjera, refirió Rausi.
Precisó que en este caso se necesita ampliar la oferta de destinos, pues Perú tiene mucho más que ofrecer que Cusco o Arequipa y es necesario trabajar una cartera más amplia. 
Esto significa también un compromiso por parte de las líneas aéreas que actualmente tienen a Perú como destino internacional, y que tienen operación doméstica en el país. Es necesario que estas empresas evalúen la necesidad de incrementar frecuencias si se quiere lograr una mayor conectividad, subrayó.Temas similares: Artículo: Empresarios de 20 países arribarán al Perú para evaluar negocios en pesca y acuicultura Artículo: Inversionistas argentinos interesados en intensificar compra de productos agrícolas del Perú Artículo: Empresarios chinos interesados por banano, algodón y otros productos peruanos Artículo: Empresarios de España, China y Brasil interesados en participar en Expoamazónica Empresarios madereros esperan se amplíe vigencia de Ceticos Ilo para invertir más de US$ 300 millones

----------

